# Should i chop her down? White Widow



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

Just want some opinions. If this shit isn't potent, and doesn't get me stoned...i'm done trying. I just smoked a bud i cut off 5 days ago, and it just doesn't seem to get me stoned...I posted in a different thread before, but wanted to get a few more opinions before i yank her.. ..thanks for all the help....


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

I know i should cut it soon, but if i let it go a little longer will it be even more of a narcotic buzz, or you think my thc has hit its peak and is going to start degrading? It just doesn't seem to have the kick it should for the strain (WW) and the size of the buds. (beer can size fat tops). Thanks any and all....


----------



## inquisitive (May 7, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> I know i should cut it soon, but if i let it go a little longer will it be even more of a narcotic buzz, or you think my thc has hit its peak and is going to start degrading? It just doesn't seem to have the kick it should for the strain (WW) and the size of the buds. (beer can size fat tops). Thanks any and all....


Don't you have to dry and cure it first before consuming?


----------



## Little Tommy (May 7, 2009)

White Widow can take longer to finish. I really can't see the trich pictures well enough to determine where they are at. Looking at the plant, it looks like you have a ways to go. I hope that helps. From what I can tell it is a couple weeks out from finishing yet.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

I'm gonna mess around and try to get some better ones. All i have is a 100times, 400times magnification...It helps, cause another fellow toker who really knows his shit, said it looks ready. I know the pics make it hard to say for sure, so i'm gonna work on it...But it def. helps... All help is appreciated...


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

yes, i took a lil nug, just to test it out....Although i am starting to feel a buzz now  maybe it will be killer smoke!!


----------



## Brick Top (May 7, 2009)

When first harvested, or when you take a fresh test bud, some of the THC is not in a psychoactive form. Buds need to be dried and if at all possible cured, and in the process the THC will become psychoactive. So if you test a fresh bud and it does not knock your socks off it does not mean that after you harvest and properly dry and properly cure your bud won&#8217;t knock your socks off. Of course if a fresh bud does put you in the ozone after proper drying and proper curing it will only be better so a good kick in the butt from a test bud is always nice but if it doesn&#8217;t boot you a good one it does not mean you have Roadside Red on your hands. 
&#12288;
I am curious, whose White Widow did you grow? With there being so many different White Widows out there they really can differ in flowering time and yield and quality. I do not think I have seen a single person here yet who grew the real White Widow so it amuses me when people knock White Widow when they really did not grow the real White Widow to begin with and instead grew a knockoff the breeder called white Widow. 

Crossing the same types of plants that someone else crossed does not get you the exact same genetics so there will be variances but many people just do not seem to know or understand that and expect the Real McCoy when they did not purchase the Real McCoy.


----------



## Little Tommy (May 7, 2009)

I couldn't agree more. I purchased seeds from the breeder in Amsterdam (Dutch Passion Feminised White Widow) and am hoping it is the real McCoy. I have 3 seedlings going and it will be a while before I can start cloning. I guess you get what you pay for and they look very vibrant and healthy.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

I got the white widow from the Attitude seed bank...It didn't say who the breeder was though... Its def. the biggest buds plant i've ever grown, the branches are all drooping...I had to use string on the top bud cause it was ready to bend over! Do you think those are real ww from Attitude? Thanks for the info too..I'm posting a few more pics in a few mins. thanks.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

I purchased some skunk 11 feminized seeds from paradise last year, and it was a disappointment...They were all feminized, but didn't seem to have a true skunk smell or taste, and not much of a buzz either...Come to think of it...i probably picked it too early


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

Its hard to get good trich pics..Hopefully these are better


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

todays a week that i've been flushing....Will using just water the last few weeks lower the potency?


----------



## prplhze (May 7, 2009)

negative aagiants1, you're supposed to use plain water to flush out the nutrients that are still left in the plant and deprive it a little so it starts to ripen.. FYI I have 6 Nirvana's WW that I ordered from attitude... this weekend makes 10 1/2 weeks, I started flushing last week and shortened the light time to 8 hours to stop new growth. I'm @ 30% amber 70% cloudy right now,... going lights out starting today... pretty sure they'll be ready Sunday... (just to give you an idea of how long they take to mature)..


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

heres some more trich pics...Hard to say, but they are still kinda clear? Everyone else agree with that?


----------



## prplhze (May 7, 2009)

p.s. when flushing, I also used 2 tblsp of mollases w/the last gallon in and it seems to have helped w/trichs.. ( I didn't use mollases on one of them to see if there was any difference and I can visually see the others are a little bigger and seem to have a few more trichs


----------



## prplhze (May 7, 2009)

a lot of your trichs aren't even cloudy... my opinion is another week to two weeks..


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

thanks man...Do you have any cloudy or amber trich pics to use for a reference? Thanks again...I burned some 3 hours ago, and i'm just starting to come down...I guess it is decent right now...It should be real decent in a few more weeks then!! right?


----------



## Joker' (May 7, 2009)

Well Let The Trichs Get Amber, If You Want Some Good Couch Lock And Sativa Takes Longer Then Indica Correct?


----------



## Joker' (May 7, 2009)

And You Suppose To Dry And Cure First Right?


----------



## SunKissedBuds (May 7, 2009)

OMG i cant wait till my girls look like that! they look delicious homie, chop em, dry em, cure em, smoke em! o yea and enjoy the fruits of your labor!


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

Is white widow a sativa? Is that why the buds are much bigger than my other indica grows? I thought the widow would be a lot more "white" than it is...The NYCD ryder i grew had more crystals than this does? And the NY was some kick ass herb.. but i only got like a 1/2z a plant. But this widow def. gives me a good buzz...I bought some good hydro the other day, and this is still giving me a good buzz, so its gotta be starting to get potent! Thanks for all the comments and help to everyone!!


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks dude!


----------



## rolliepollie420 (May 7, 2009)

Your plant looks pretty good and i dont think it would be smart to just chop it down, it is obviously not ready yet and needs more time. it will probably be killer bud, good job


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

Agreed...I've waited this long, i wanna pick it at it's peak potency...Thanks, its def. the fattest, heaviest nugs i've grown yet


----------



## Brick Top (May 7, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> I got the white widow from the Attitude seed bank...It didn't say who the breeder was though... Its def. the biggest buds plant i've ever grown, the branches are all drooping...I had to use string on the top bud cause it was ready to bend over! Do you think those are real ww from Attitude? Thanks for the info too..I'm posting a few more pics in a few mins. thanks.


 

It really had to say who the breeder was since Attitude does not breed and does not sell anonymous no name beans. If you purchased them online and still have the confirmation email it will tell you whose beans you bought. 
&#12288;
I would say it is highly unlikely that you got the Real McCoy. White Widow, the real White widow, is called Black Widow and comes from Mr. Nice seeds and Attitude does not sell Mr. Nice seeds. I know most breeders White Widow from Attitude are knockoffs but I am unsure about a couple of them but I do suspect they are likely knockoffs too. 
&#12288;
It is not just White Widow. Most strains you see that carry the same name from different breeders are their version of the original. Sometimes it is made with a male or female from the original genetics and then a different plant of the other type originally used to make the cross so some are fairly close to being original. 

And I do not mean that all knockoffs are bad because that is not the case. Some are very good but they still are not the original so that is why I wish when people talked up what they grew or knocked it they would not just give the strain name but instead the breeder and strain name so more people would know whose version of something is good and whose is not so they would be better able to pick good over less than good.


----------



## Brick Top (May 7, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Is white widow a sativa?


 


White Widow (Shantibaba - Green House) Brazilian X South Indian


White Widow is a sativa X indica cross.


----------



## Brick Top (May 7, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Agreed...I've waited this long, i wanna pick it at it's peak potency...Thanks, its def. the fattest, heaviest nugs i've grown yet


 

Peak potency is hit once all trichomes have turned milky white. It retains that level of potency until all trichomes have turned fully amber and after that potency decreases. 
&#12288;
So if you want peak potency you can harvest once all trichomes have turned milky white or you can wait until part are milky white and part are amber or wait until they are all amber. What you need to do is to decide if you want slightly more of a head high or slightly more of a couch-lock stone or a combination of both and then harvest when the trichome color will give you what you most prefer.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks...I'll dig into my emails and see if i can't figure it out!!


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

sweet...I just want the best high i can get from it  I guess i should wait till there 50%amber 50%cloudy then? Thanks for all the input!


----------



## phil le b (May 7, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Just want some opinions. If this shit isn't potent, and doesn't get me stoned...i'm done trying. I just smoked a bud i cut off 5 days ago, and it just doesn't seem to get me stoned...I posted in a different thread before, but wanted to get a few more opinions before i yank her.. ..thanks for all the help....


i wood cut them now mate i think they r ready this is my white widow wat i done 










my shoe is a size 9


----------



## aknight3 (May 7, 2009)

that plant needs weeks thats hy ur not gettin high


----------



## prplhze (May 7, 2009)

aknight3 is right....aagiant1, sorry dude, no pics I really just come here to look @ bud pics and compare my grows to everybody elses b/c it makes me feel better ha ha ha.. go look at that sticky from fdd on harvesting, it says a tutorial or whatever... the first pictures really give you an idea of what your bud should look like...ww however is not so brown, but you'll get the point... and you sound like me, i've been trying to smoke my popcorn nugs in everyway i can think, but I won't really know what I have until it's done right, or at least dried right... since you've already started flushing i'd say give it another week and an half @ least and shorten her light cycle.. and I don't have a reference but have read several places that "white" strains in particular like 3-5 days in the dark before harvest (will not debate this with anybody else, just stating my research and trying to help)


----------



## prplhze (May 7, 2009)

one more thing . . . White Widow = 60% Sativa / 40% Indica . . . .


----------



## twnty8gramz (May 7, 2009)

DOE ANYBODY HAVE ANY IDEA ON THIS WEBSITE HOW LONG IT TAKES FOR THC TO LOOSE POTENCY!!!! GOD DAMN!!! First off you have at LEAST 10 days before you start flushing. matter a fact post more pics in ten days and ill tell you if you can start flushing. next off once your plant HAS FULLY MATURED the thc will start breaking down and decomposing. HOWEVER you would have to let your buds over ripen by weeks before the thc would actually start loosing its potency. if you harvest one plant 7 days before ripeness and another of the same plant 4 weeks later, i will promise you my friend the one harvested 4 weeks after ripeness will still be more potent. in my opinion i would cut the lights down to 10on 14off for the rest of the grow. after 10-14 days start flushing her. chop her after 25-28 days from now but give her 48-72 hours of dark befgore you do. hang them to dry till a little crispy on the outside, then give it a good 2-3 week cure in glass jars, burping the jar twice a day for 10 min each time. if you have any questions ask. my number one piece of advice; DONT RUSH. BUY A BAG GET HIGH AND CHILL. IT WILL BE WORTH IT. in my opinion 85-90% of the harvested buds i see could still use more time. your buds will swell trenedously the last 2 weeks.


----------



## twnty8gramz (May 7, 2009)

oops didnt see that you already started flushing. keeps flushing but still let her go man. I promise you good results


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks twnty8.. So you think keep with the straight water and let it go 2 more weeks? Fdd's pics on the 1st page is what throws me off...Because my hairs are 80% red, but theres really no goldish tint, or a darkening so to speak on the plant... I have noticed a few pistols turning a darker coler like black or purple, but just the tips of 3-4 lil pistols... My lights are down to 8 hrs of light and 16 of dark right now?


----------



## Bud Frosty (May 7, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Thanks twnty8.. So you think keep with the straight water and let it go 2 more weeks? Fdd's pics on the 1st page is what throws me off...Because my hairs are 80% red, but theres really no goldish tint, or a darkening so to speak on the plant... I have noticed a few pistols turning a darker coler like black or purple, but just the tips of 3-4 lil pistols... My lights are down to 8 hrs of light and 16 of dark right now?


 *
How long have you been in 12/12 ?*


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

not sure. Probably been budding for...I cant say i wouldn't be accurate....I didn't think that it was too important...i'm learning now that it is...shoulda marked it on the calender


----------



## Bud Frosty (May 7, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> not sure. Probably been budding for...I cant say i wouldn't be accurate....I didn't think that it was too important...i'm learning now that it is...shoulda marked it on the calender


 *It looks like you're about there now. Your budleaf is dyin off, how is the rest of the foliage?*


----------



## prplhze (May 7, 2009)

yep, or you can go 10hrs if you want, I just did 8 to ensure that I didn't have excessive new growth... and yours won't get as dark as fdd's, but as your trichs have more amber in them you will see that tinge that he's talkin about... judging from your trich pics, looking @ your plant, and the fact that you've started flushing, you'll be ready in 2 weeks... your buds aren't going to double in size or anything, but you will see them get bigger and definately heavier as they pack that resin in.... give them some mollases.. i mix 2 tablespoons per gallon... you can use mollasses up until the day you harvest if you want, but i'd prob stop the last week...


----------



## aagiants1 (May 8, 2009)

I tried to do molasses, and it clogged up my water farm literally overnight  I guess i could try a weaker strength.... So you think it will def. get that darker tinge to it when it gets closer to being ready? Thanks for all the input


----------



## aagiants1 (May 8, 2009)

Most of the fan leaves are drying up on the tips...Some are falling off the stalks. I've always trimmed off the sucker leaves, but a friend told me that the leaves actually deliver sun and nutrients to the bud...So i didn't touch a leaf the whole grow, and i have to tell you its the nicest buds yet! I need to do this right, i don't want to be stuck with another premature plant, that doesn't get you high....I wasn't sure if going back to my flowering nutes would be ideal or not? Today is 8 days flushing....


----------



## twnty8gramz (May 8, 2009)

naw bro just keep flushing and letting her go.. Yea the bud will usually get a darker orange tinge when its done. also it will look like its "done". You will know when ur getting to like the last 10-14 days when you notice a nice swelling of the bud starting to happen. that means the bud is eating up the rest of the nutrients in the plant and that it is almost ready for harvest.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks man....I actually noticed today that it looks alot more whiter...Meaning more crystals, and it seems to be getting a tint to it...tomorrow i'll take some pics with the scope and see what the trichs look like...You think at least 10-14 more days? I've never let one go this long...No wonder it was never good...I flushed out the roots and rocks like 3 times and got alot of brownish colored watered that flushed out..I think i could do molasses on the day before i chop because it didn't clog for 24-32 hours after i mixed it last time...


----------



## twnty8gramz (May 9, 2009)

are you using a hydro setup? If so mollasses will clog that shit up. You can go to your local hydro store or online and find reproccessed sugars to add to ur hydro setup. But IMO at this point skip that and just keep using water. Keep postin pics every couple days or so and we'll be able to throw you some more help on an accurate chop time bro. Good luck growin


----------



## aagiants1 (May 9, 2009)

Thanks..Yeah its a waterfarm bucket. I will definately post some pics soon...Man i hope this stuff ends up being gooood...


----------



## aagiants1 (May 11, 2009)

here's an update...I noticed a lot of the pistols on the top buds are turning a blackish color... Def. getting dark...Is it almost ready? I've noticed a few new white hairs peepin out here and there, but not many...I wonder if its from me going in two nights ago when the light was off, and trying to take a few pics...didn't work, but my flash went off 5-6 times...A lot of the fan leaves are shriveling up


----------



## twnty8gramz (May 11, 2009)

your trichs are still lookin pretty clear to me bro id keep her growing.... but damn is she gettin pretty


----------



## aagiants1 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks bro...Do you know if its true, I read somewhere on here that you want to harvest Sativa's with all cloudy trichs? and Indicas let get more amber? I read it this morning and was just wondering...My widow is more sativa dominant i think right? Are the pistols turning a blackish color normal? She's really getting a tinge to her now though!!!


----------



## ROC1977 (May 12, 2009)

I'm growing white widow. Dutch passion fem'd. My plants aren't as far a long as yours maybe a couple of weeks behind.

I'm about 60 days into flower. But I think I'll be leaving mine for a few weeks yet. I prefer couch lock stone myself. So the longer the better for me.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 12, 2009)

ayyyyy looing very good man.... the pistils turning purple, and dark colors. means your almost there... when you get the earthy colors appearing. usualy means another week just about...... but your trich's look like there starting to turn amber... very nice though man [email protected]


----------



## aagiants1 (May 12, 2009)

thanks man, so it is normal when the pistols start turning an earthy color? Its hard to tell looking at the trichs cause some look an amberish, but i guess for the most part they still look clear or cloudy...I think i damaged some of the trichs on my trich pics, so it looks different than it is.. Its hard to get it from the plant and under the microscope without damaging some it seems.... Thanks for the compliment though...Its def. my best grow yet...!


----------



## aagiants1 (May 12, 2009)

Looking good man! Your leafs seem a little more "indica" than mine...I guess theres a lot of different strains of ww anyways....Happy grown!!


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 12, 2009)

mine??? idk what my strain is lol. my buddy through me some moms, and some month old clones. i took care of the 40 odd clones under MH...
my 4 foot plant, and a few of the younger clones are strawberry haze.... very nice strain. clones easy, and grows so quick..


----------



## ROC1977 (May 12, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Looking good man! Your leafs seem a little more "indica" than mine...I guess theres a lot of different strains of ww anyways....Happy grown!!


I sort of messed mine up a bit 2 weeks into flower. I managed to hit my timer without knowing for a week to 12 on, 2 off, 2 on, 8 off. So they sort re=vegged again. Plus I topped my plants . 
But ya lots of leaves on mine. Too many!


----------



## RollingJoints (May 12, 2009)

Nice widow grow +REP


----------



## aagiants1 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry jtothe3 I thought you said they were white widow...must of been someone else that posted that...


----------



## NIGHT TRAIN (May 13, 2009)

wow that dont look enything like my white widow. IM new to this site so i dont wont to bust balls. my white widow is all white and would qualify even the best smokers for the special olympics lol.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 13, 2009)

Any pics night train? Mine seems to be frosting over more now that its getting closer...


----------



## Exo (May 13, 2009)

ill chop her down. she's crystallizing and her leaves are browning and curling up.


----------



## NIGHT TRAIN (May 13, 2009)

hey Im going to take some pics and try and get a friend to help me post them I'm shit with computers, give me some time.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 14, 2009)

sounds good...I'm going to post some too I tried out a taster last night, and my shit is starting to get really goooood  I'm starting to get excited!!


----------



## aagiants1 (May 14, 2009)

here we go....Some more pics from this morning ... She's really starting to look pretty...I've never let one go this long before...The high was mind bending to say the least...Its been a looong time since ganja made my head spin  A high like that makes it all worth it


----------



## twnty8gramz (May 14, 2009)

ur gettin there buddy!!! id get my supplies ready and set a chop date for next friday the 22nd. On tuesday night when ur lights go off, leave them off for good. Leave the plant in 100% complete darkness before you pull them and start manicuring them. Then with a nice hang dry and a two-three week cure ur gona have all ur bros jealous and drooling over ur dank nuggs


----------



## twnty8gramz (May 14, 2009)

congrats man i havent had head spinning weed in a while.... then its really gona fuck you up after a nice cure. much props man nice grow. keep us updated during the rest of the process!


----------



## aagiants1 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks bro, for the help and the compliments! Your right...She's lookin Dank....Thanks again!!


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 14, 2009)

your gettin my ass anccy for the first time in a while... i need some piff.. reggie bush isnt cutting it anymore hehe


----------



## aagiants1 (May 14, 2009)

haha...What do you think Jtoth3? Looking pretty good ehh?


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 14, 2009)

pshh.. you know you dont have to ask lol... is this your first grow man??


----------



## aagiants1 (May 14, 2009)

haha...I know...I guess i just like to hear it  This is my 4th grow, I've done lowryder, diesel ryder, skunk 11, and this widow inside...I did wild thailand, ak48, maui waui, afghan, barney sweet tooth....Did all those outside last year....They all sucked, didn't finish before winter...Some of them started getting bud rot outside last year, but they still weren't ripe Only thing that stood out to me was the spectacular taste of the AK48...I'll bet indoors grown right that shit is pretty killer...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 14, 2009)

man i was gonna say.... yea indoor is alot easier, more controlled... but yes ITS PRETTY.....DANK


----------



## Thundercat (May 14, 2009)

Well man I just read through the whole thread, and it looks like your girls coming along pretty well. I've got some WW going right now that is at 6 weeks from showing sex today. The breeder suggests 10 weeks for it, it was the free bee WW from attitude. Which is from G-13 labs if thats what your WW is too. Mine is going to be flowering for 9 weeks, then a 2 week flush this should be a pretty good time frame. I've taken some testers off this week, and dried them up, and its already some pretty good shit, but the high doesn't last that long as of yet. I'm sure with the next 5 weeks, its gonna be out of this world. Here is pic from last week when I updated my journal.













Goodluck man, hope it keeps going well.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 14, 2009)

Damn buddy, yours look a lot whiter than mine..And a lot fuller  Nice nugs.


----------



## Thundercat (May 14, 2009)

THanks man, wait till I get the pics up for this week, the biggest colas are about a foot long now!! That plant had about 2 months veg time, and like I said about 6 weeks since it showed signs of sex. I'm smokin some right now, and its delicious and dank!!!


----------



## CapTainCrunchBerry (May 14, 2009)

one more week man... then i would chop her down


----------



## Roland (May 14, 2009)

*SWEEEEET !!! Bodacious looking !!! *

* and Thundercat !! That's a REAL BEAUTY !!!*

*Thanks for the thread and the replies !! *

*I hope you'll post more pic's before u turn the lights out and some dry cure pic's too ?*


----------



## Snipey2012 (May 14, 2009)

looking good man, good job on the grow.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 16, 2009)

Do you guys think i'm letting it go too far? A lot of the pistils are purpleish color, and the leaf tips that aren't yellow and falling off are a purpleish color too..Doesn't seem to have the trich production like a lot of pics I've seen on here...Thanks for all input...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 16, 2009)

chop [email protected]


----------



## aagiants1 (May 16, 2009)

You think letting it go any longer won't do it anymore good? I've never let one go this long before! I hope it get me high! I quick dried a little bud that was a purpleish color yesterday in my car with the windows up...(it was sunny out) It dried it bone dry, and it does give me a buzz, but didn't seem to be as good as the nug i smoked like 5 days ago? Not sure if its because the 5 days ago nug dried for a few days before i tried it, and this time it dried ina day, I just hope i didn't ruin it...Weird turning a purplish color if its white widow ehh?


----------



## twnty8gramz (May 16, 2009)

Depending on were you get the seed from its highly unlikely its 100% WW. Your thc will take a LONG time to degrade. let her go until at LEAST this upcoming friday. But to tell you the truth i dont think you had your end swelling yet. The reason you got a better buzz from the longer dried stuff is because you dried it slower. Thats the whole reason behind curing. The slower you can dry your buds the better it will taste, smell, and the higher you will get


----------



## aagiants1 (May 16, 2009)

But you do see it twnty8? The purplish earthy colors? I' ve been flushing since two weeks ago...Thursday made two weeks...Will i loose any potency because i'm flushing longer than normal? Thanks for the help


----------



## aagiants1 (May 16, 2009)

I had my old man check it out this morning, and he said thats weird, it looks like its shrinking a little bit...And to tell you the truth, it does kinda look like it shrunk a little bit...Or maybe its getting denser inside, i'm not sure, i just want some dank weed this time! Only having a 150 hps probably doesn't help with making it potent either...I've got some of those spiral T5's in there too just to give it some extra lumens...I got the seeds from Amsterdam seeds...Is that a good site?


----------



## aagiants1 (May 16, 2009)

Hey twnty8, can u post some pics of what ur buds look like right before you chop'em? Thanks bro...Just want to see other peoples...Do most of your leaves turn yellow and die off near the end like mine are?


----------



## twnty8gramz (May 16, 2009)

hey i have no way to post pics but yea my leaves also do that towards the end. This is do to the fact that the plant thinks the end of the season is coming and uses up all the sugars and nutrients in the leaves and puts the energy into the buds. The leaves store all the vital survival tools that the plant needs to live. It is trying to put as much thc into the buds as possible to protect it from winter, so it is using up the remaining sugars and nutes. I say water her good tomorrow or monday then like i said lights off totally on tuesday night. complete darkness then harvest and manicure on friday. Hang them fuckers up to dry until the stems almost snap. 3-6days.. then transfer to jars. only fill your jars 2/3 full at most and use glass mason jars. cap them airtight and store in a cool dark place. Take the cap off twice a day for 15 min and rotate your buds. When i do this step i put my big buds in one jar and my small ones in another jar. My small buds cure in 7-14 days and the large ones cure in 20-28days. I do this so i can smoke some a little sooner without using quick dry methods that ruin your buds. I hope i helped. happy growin bro


----------



## Snipey2012 (May 16, 2009)

you dont have a scope to check out the trichs?


----------



## aagiants1 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks bro...You've def. helped  Can't wait Friday harvest here i Come!!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (May 17, 2009)

Giants I think friday will be good for you man, Twnty is right on. You said it didn't have the resin production like some pics, it might have to do with the lighting like you said. I'm getting nice and crystally, but I've got it 13 inchs below a 1000w light. I did just take this pic last night, and thought I'd share.







Just a few more weeks, I'm givin it 2 more weeks, then a 2 week flush. I'm curious to see if my girls turn any kindas of colors.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Thundercat, yeah i think if i had a stronger light it would produce more trichs, i think.....so yesterday i switched out my hps bulb, and put a brand new one in Hoping maybe it will make it a little more frosty!! Thanks for the help!!


----------



## aagiants1 (May 18, 2009)

Here's some more pics...Boy is she really turning a purplish color....weird...In the last two pics can anyone notice the pistol is opened up? Is that normal? When i looked under the scope, it was still some ambers, but not very many Not sure if its the strain, or if they will start turning amber faster in the last day or two....I've been flushing for 18 days, i hope that doesn't hurt the potency. Hows she looking??


----------



## aagiants1 (May 18, 2009)

wish i had a 1000 hps!!! That must grow some Nice nuggs!!


----------



## Thundercat (May 18, 2009)

Its only my first full grow with it, but I'm very pleased so far. I kinda wish I had 2 600w, instead of the 1000, and 400. But like I said its working well. My WW is my favorite plant I have. My afghan Kush is also coming along nicely, but the WW has be fast and is getting huge buds on it. I also have 4 WW clones in another bag, that are about 2-3 weeks behind the mother. They are already packing on the buds. They are mostly under my 400, but seem to be loving it!


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 18, 2009)

yea.. im kinda wishing i bought the 2x600 watters instead of the 1k to Thunder.......


----------



## Thundercat (May 18, 2009)

hehe, I didn't actually buy my 1000w. It was inherited we'll say. I tried to give it back to the kid, but he moved and his phone got turned off. So I got a 1000w HPS, and I thank him any time I think about him, cus I've never seen or heard anything from him. I'm prolly gonna get a 600w for a project I'd like to do in the futre, but for now my 1000w and my 400mh are working great!


----------



## aagiants1 (May 18, 2009)

So what do you guys think? Did you look at the updated pics on the last page?


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 18, 2009)

hey i said chop it. kus you cant remember how many weeks it is right?


----------



## Thundercat (May 18, 2009)

Lol I totally missed the pics! She is looking good man. I think if she is starting to show some amber trichs, then by friday she will be lookin real good man. You flushing her for 3 weeks shouldn't hurt anything, if anything, it will help give it a better taste in the end. I've never tried a dark period before harvest before, but I'm gonna. I'm just gonna give them 24 hours of dark, because I have other plants I'm gonna be leaving for an extra 6 weeks. I don't figure extra dark time will hurt them any. 

What do you think on that one twnty, you've done the extra dark time thing right?


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 18, 2009)

i do it for my transition to flower and it works amazing. i get hairs in the first week guarenteed so i ide have to think it does the same for harvest...


----------



## aagiants1 (May 18, 2009)

Yeah, i never marked when it started flowering...Should've...rookie mistake  I've only been doing this for a couple years....still learning!! Thanks man! Twenty8 where are ya?


----------



## twnty8gramz (May 18, 2009)

DARK, DARK, DARK....hells yea guys you want that darkness. Iv done 24 hours,48,72, all the way up to 120 hours of complete darkness. the perfect number i get is 72 hours. after that i notice no difference. Heres the science behind it......... I give her a good watering the 4-5 days before choppin her. 72 hours before i want to chop, when the lights go off i unplug everything. What this does it it tricks the plant into thinking winter is coming faster than ever; maybe even making it think that the sun has died. When this happens the plants "sucks up", or uses all the remaining nutes to stay alive. It uses these nutes and sugars it has to increase thc production exponentialy. It produces the thc to coat and "protect" the buds from the cold, harsh winter conditions. When my lights go off for 72 hours i dont even peek at my plants. When you go three days without seeing them, then see them right before your harvest you'll smile. You will actually probably hop online and try to get my address so you can send me some!!! lol hope your grow works out man keep the updates a'rollin.


----------



## twnty8gramz (May 18, 2009)

here ya go AA. I came across this photo here on RIU. I think it will ease your worries a little bit. It is a pic of WW, and this strain also is not as white as others. And like yours i can see darker colors and different hues of purple. I thought seeing this photo will let you sleep a lil better at night knowing your plants are not E.D. lol hope everything turns out alright man

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/images/2539/1_100_9026.jpg


----------



## ROC1977 (May 18, 2009)

twnty8gramz said:


> here ya go AA. I came across this photo here on RIU. I think it will ease your worries a little bit. It is a pic of WW, and this strain also is not as white as others. And like yours i can see darker colors and different hues of purple. I thought seeing this photo will let you sleep a lil better at night knowing your plants are not E.D. lol hope everything turns out alright man
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/images/2539/1_100_9026.jpg



My WW look like that. Dutch passion WW fem'd.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 18, 2009)

im gona get white widow my next crop. youve helped me make my final choice on strain... [email protected]


----------



## aagiants1 (May 18, 2009)

Twnty8 thanks bro...You've been a big help! Tomorrow, its lights off till friday morning  Thanks for being patient too...Yeah, I might look you up, I've always wanted to go down the yellow brick road!!


----------



## aagiants1 (May 18, 2009)

twnty8gramz said:


> here ya go AA. I came across this photo here on RIU. I think it will ease your worries a little bit. It is a pic of WW, and this strain also is not as white as others. And like yours i can see darker colors and different hues of purple. I thought seeing this photo will let you sleep a lil better at night knowing your plants are not E.D. lol hope everything turns out alright man
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/images/2539/1_100_9026.jpg


pheew...yes it does make me feel better I hope leaving my in dark for 72hrs will make mine as crystally as that Oh yeah, so being a water farm, shut off the pump so it doesn't get any water? thanks again


----------



## aagiants1 (May 18, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> im gona get white widow my next crop. youve helped me make my final choice on strain... [email protected]


 
I wanna get some blueberry or bubblegum or something tastybut the widow does grow some fat nugs!


----------



## Roland (May 19, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> I wanna get some blueberry or bubblegum or something tastybut the widow does grow some fat nugs!


Any pic's B 4 lights out ? .. how 'bout B4 u finally cut 'em .. (holdin' my breath ) haha Hope they RESIN up bueno for ya'!


 ..  . .. . .


----------



## twnty8gramz (May 19, 2009)

yea turn off your water pumps also so that all the sugars from the plants stem and leaves are absorbed by the buds as food instead of the water.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 19, 2009)

Roland said:


> Any pic's B 4 lights out ? .. how 'bout B4 u finally cut 'em .. (holdin' my breath ) haha Hope they RESIN up bueno for ya'!
> 
> 
> ..  . .. . .


 
Will do...I'll get some in an hour or so


----------



## aagiants1 (May 19, 2009)

twnty8gramz said:


> yea turn off your water pumps also so that all the sugars from the plants stem and leaves are absorbed by the buds as food instead of the water.


10-4....Thanks again for all the help bro..


----------



## aagiants1 (May 19, 2009)

Roland said:


> Any pic's B 4 lights out ? .. how 'bout B4 u finally cut 'em .. (holdin' my breath ) haha Hope they RESIN up bueno for ya'!
> 
> 
> ..  . .. . .


 
Theres some on the page before from yesterday


----------



## Roland (May 19, 2009)

aaaahhh .. sorry .. missed the date on those ..


----------



## aagiants1 (May 20, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Twnty8 thanks bro...You've been a big help! Tomorrow, its lights off till friday morning  Thanks for being patient too...Yeah, I might look you up, I've always wanted to go down the yellow brick road!!


 


EVERYONE'S BEEN A BIG HELP


----------



## twnty8gramz (May 21, 2009)

keep us updated on the harvest and the cure man..... great job on the grow congrats.......BUMP


----------



## aagiants1 (May 21, 2009)

twnty8gramz said:


> keep us updated on the harvest and the cure man..... great job on the grow congrats.......BUMP


 

Thanks bro...Its been torture not to peek and see how she's doing!! Can't wait to see her tomorrow


----------



## Purpanaire (May 21, 2009)

LOL I think you just smoked to much  How many times have trimmed, dried & tested? I've grown some the most frosty buds and didn't get get a buzz, passed to my friend and wrecked them 

Try not smoking for 3 days or so, then test it out 

Peace
Purpanaire


----------



## goodison (May 21, 2009)

post some pics just before harvest,but she is deffo ready,nice grow, peace to all


----------



## goodison (May 21, 2009)

these r 7 weeks flower nirvana snow white fem.400hps, bio bizz,light mix soil,2weeks flush to 9 weeks then woohoo


----------



## twnty8gramz (May 21, 2009)

MmMmmm.....scissor hash for you tomorrow. take tons of pics from start to finish then post them later tomorrow if you have a chance


----------



## hippiepudz024 (May 21, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> When first harvested, or when you take a fresh test bud, some of the THC is not in a psychoactive form. Buds need to be dried and if at all possible cured, and in the process the THC will become psychoactive. So if you test a fresh bud and it does not knock your socks off it does not mean that after you harvest and properly dry and properly cure your bud wont knock your socks off. Of course if a fresh bud does put you in the ozone after proper drying and proper curing it will only be better so a good kick in the butt from a test bud is always nice but if it doesnt boot you a good one it does not mean you have Roadside Red on your hands.
> &#12288;
> I am curious, whose White Widow did you grow? With there being so many different White Widows out there they really can differ in flowering time and yield and quality. I do not think I have seen a single person here yet who grew the real White Widow so it amuses me when people knock White Widow when they really did not grow the real White Widow to begin with and instead grew a knockoff the breeder called white Widow.
> 
> Crossing the same types of plants that someone else crossed does not get you the exact same genetics so there will be variances but many people just do not seem to know or understand that and expect the Real McCoy when they did not purchase the Real McCoy.





NICELY PUT yeah my white widow looks waaay different than yours, also yours has way bigger buds than mine has, mine just has then real long skinny nugs that are like covered in neon orange hairs


----------



## poopinrainbows (Oct 13, 2009)

all the pics u posted look great aagiants1. i usually just pic the plants when all the hairs are red becuase that means all growth has stopped and its time to chop..the other guy was right you should stop for a couple days then try it. youll see a major difference


----------



## aagiants1 (Oct 13, 2009)

poopinrainbows said:


> all the pics u posted look great aagiants1. i usually just pic the plants when all the hairs are red becuase that means all growth has stopped and its time to chop..the other guy was right you should stop for a couple days then try it. youll see a major difference


 
Thanks Poop! I like your avatar! Looks like some high grade hash!


----------



## FrankRuzzo (Oct 16, 2009)

MAAAN what happen to ur harvest pics? or even ur after dark period pics? very nice journal and all btu u left it unfinish! im a white widow grower in the same boat u was in wen u started the thread and it woulda helpped me alot to see a pic of ur final product but thanks to ur pics ive decided to let my WW (from nirvana) go another 2 weeks. And she looks A LOT like users even tho they are from diff breeders. She is already puttin out purple on some of her buds.


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2009)

FrankRuzzo said:


> MAAAN what happen to ur harvest pics? or even ur after dark period pics? very nice journal and all btu u left it unfinish! im a white widow grower in the same boat u was in wen u started the thread and it woulda helpped me alot to see a pic of ur final product but thanks to ur pics ive decided to let my WW (from nirvana) go another 2 weeks. And she looks A LOT like users even tho they are from diff breeders. She is already puttin out purple on some of her buds.


check out fdd2blk's tutorial on harvesting and curing 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html


----------



## supdro (Oct 17, 2009)

hippiepudz024 said:


> NICELY PUT yeah my white widow looks waaay different than yours, also yours has way bigger buds than mine has, mine just has then real long skinny nugs that are like covered in neon orange hairs


 


mine as well. I am a week out from chopping and flushing. mine don't hardly have any crystals at all....


----------



## 420today (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey nice pic's I am About to cut mine I had 6 white widows going but had some problems and lost 4 so I have 2 left!! It sucks but I still have some left!! Anyway I will post some pic's mine are showing amber trichm and crystals everywhere!!


----------



## aagiants1 (Dec 2, 2009)

the ww i grew here were from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com... sorry guys i never did finish the journal...she was alright, but would've been better with bigger light, and other factors i'm sure...


----------



## dexter68 (Dec 31, 2010)

I wish i could just sit,and talk to you.Your very plant intellegent.


Brick Top said:


> Peak potency is hit once all trichomes have turned milky white. It retains that level of potency until all trichomes have turned fully amber and after that potency decreases.
> &#12288;
> So if you want peak potency you can harvest once all trichomes have turned milky white or you can wait until part are milky white and part are amber or wait until they are all amber. What you need to do is to decide if you want slightly more of a head high or slightly more of a couch-lock stone or a combination of both and then harvest when the trichome color will give you what you most prefer.


----------

